# Parameterübergabe C-DLL in Excel, Implementierung als Zell-Funktion



## arial_df (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine einfache DLL mit Visual Studio in C geschrieben und binde diese in Excel ein. Die DLL hat 3 Eingabeparameter, 2 Variablen als Double und eine Variable als String zur Steuerung des Rückgabewerts der DLL. Sie soll in Abhängigkeit einer gewählten Buchstabenkombination bestimmte Parameter zurückgeben. Das funktioniert soweit gut und sicher, wenn ich die DLL aus einem VB-Makro starte. Wenn ich die Funktion jedoch über eine Zelle als Funktion in Excel anspreche, funktioniert die Steuerung des Rückgabeparameters nur bei einzelnen Buchstaben (z.B. „c“, „Z“), nicht aber bei z.B. „av“ – im Gegensatz zum Makroaufruf. Kennt jemand hier eine Lösung? 

Unten beigelegt die einfachen Beispieldateien. Zum Test bitte in der Excel-Datei im VB-Editor unter „Lib“ den vollständigen Pfad der dll eintragen.

Besten Dank im Voraus – arial_df


----------

